# headphones with inline mic that works great with google now!



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

I was looking for some new headphones that matched my white note 2. I also wanted an inline mic with buttons that work with android. Too many I'd tried were iOS only. They are from skullcandy and they are called navigators. They feel great, sound great, and the call answer/end button works, you can play/pause music, and you long press for google now launch and it works perfectly!

I can ask a question and have google now speak the answer to me in my ear, I LOVE JELLYBEAN on my note 2!!!

here's the review of the headphones if you'd like.


----------



## applcobbler (Jul 11, 2011)

From what I understand, most all inline controls that are iOS only have to do with the volume buttons. On my Bose Mie2i's (have inline mic, push button, and volume controls) you can operate the push button and use the mic, and the push button will do play/pause/skip. The volume, however, does not work with any Android device. My Beats Tour cans also work with the push button and the inline mic.

I believe this is Android-wide, as in, all Android devices can use the push button controls and mic, but no volume controls, on any headphones with such controls.


----------



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

applcobbler said:


> From what I understand, most all inline controls that are iOS only have to do with the volume buttons. On my Bose Mie2i's (have inline mic, push button, and volume controls) you can operate the push button and use the mic, and the push button will do play/pause/skip. The volume, however, does not work with any Android device. My Beats Tour cans also work with the push button and the inline mic.
> 
> I believe this is Android-wide, as in, all Android devices can use the push button controls and mic, but no volume controls, on any headphones with such controls.


do you have any idea why the volume controls aren't as easily translated in the hardware? Thank you for this info by the way. I thought it was a lot more hit and miss.


----------

